# Hip replacement for Zappa



## jaggirl47

So, after much deliberation (and comparison of costs) Zappa is getting referred to Texas A&M for hip replacement surgery. I applied for a loan with my bank today. Keep your fingers crossedfor me for approval. It shouldn't be an issue, but with the sluggish rate of loan approval nowadays, you never know. We have the money in the bank, but since we are moving next year and want to buy a house, I want to keep it in the bank, hence the loan.

So, anyways, Zappa's appointment for his referral is in 2 weeks. We have tried the Adequan and started him on aspirin with no truely noticeable results so we will have to have the surgery. The vet will sign over his x-rays to me then and I will be able to post them on here for your thoughts.

Please keep Zappa in your prayers during these next few weeks.


----------



## jaggirl47

I wanted to add also, if anyone has advice for the after care, it would be greatly appreciated. This is a major surgery and I am scared to death for Zappa. I work post anesthesia care for humans and I see some of the issues that can arise and it scares the poo out of me!


----------



## [email protected]

prayers are lifted. keep us posted on everything --- it will all work out!


----------



## LisaT

Congratulations on the decision, I know it was a tough one!!

No words of advice right now, will post when stuff pops into my mind later. If you are interested in using any homeopathic remedies post surgery, let me know.

Until then, lots of hugs and ear scritches for Zappa.


----------



## jaggirl47

Lisa, I would love some info on homeopathic remedies. If you have any for pain control, please let me know. I absolutely refuse to use rimadyl for Zappa or anything similar to it because I am too worried about the negative side effects.


----------



## Spiritsmam

My Shep (Lab Border Collie mix) had both his hips replaced, one when he was 12 years old, the other when he was 13. Two years ago I adopted Sam I am, a Lab who had been hit by a car and had chronic hip luxation and fractured pelvis. He too had a THR. Both did great, in fact both were fully weightbearing within 24 hours of surgery.

The thing to remember is that for many dogs the pain of the surgery is significantly less than the pain they were in beforehand. Both Shep and Sam had Fentanyl patches in place but that was all they needed. 

Post op, it is important that exercise be restricted, however, you need to talk carefully with your surgeon as to how restricted, some prefer a crate, others a small, carpeted room. My surgeon preferred a room as he thinks a crate is too small an area.

Exercise post THR varies dog to dog and implant type to implant type. Shep and Sam had BFX (cementless) implants and both were being walked for 5 minutes at a time within a week. I have heard from others that have had Zurich implants where exercise was much more restricted for much longer periods. Shep had some post op complications with both hips (fracture on one, sciatic nerve palsy on the other) so went to rehab for a few weeks. Sam did great and I just did at home exercises. Both dogs were discharged at 12 weeks post op and you'd never know that they had ever had surgery.

You may want to call ortho at A&M about the aspirin. They will likely want Zappa off it prior to surgery.

Keeping you in my thoughts
Joanne


----------



## Elaine

Don't believe all that you read about rimadyl. Yes, it can be bad for some dogs, like labs, but for most dogs it works wonders. I wouldn't and don't worry about giving it short term, but do check liver enzymes for long term use. It is also good in combination with the narcotics that your vet will give you for pain as it's a very strong anti-inflammatory.

I currently have a border collie that I am fostering that just had her second hip done last week. Her vet sent her home on only tramadol which did almost nothing for her and she just laid there all depressed and painful. I started her on the rimadyl in addition to the tramadol and she dramatically improved.

As with any med, just be aware of any potential side affects and use with care and direction.


----------



## jaggirl47

Joanne, the way Texas A&M does it, he is to be crated for 4 weeks and come out for walks. The first week, walks will be 5 minutes in duration. Each week we add 5 more minutes so that at 4 weeks post op, he is walking 20 minutes. Then, from what I understand, after his 4 week checkup they will add in more time and small hills, etc. Not too sure on the after 4 weeks part though. We still have to discuss the follow up and if I can do that with my vet. Texas A&M is several hours away (4-5 hours). They use both the BFX and CFX but I will not find out until we get out there. He will also have to be off of the aspirin for 2 weeks prior to his referral appt and surgery.

Elaine, I have several issues with the rimadyl because of the GI issues that Zappa has and also because his last liver enzymes test his lipase was at 1726 which is extremely high. I believe the high edge of normal is around 800. When he goes for his preop appt, he will get a new test drawn. I just don't want to take needless chances with his health.


----------



## LisaT

Kendra, I wrote you a pm and lost it, will try again tomorrow!!

About that lipase....do they have an explanation for it?


----------



## Brightelf

Kendra, I will be keeping sweetie Zappa warmly held in my good thoughts and prayers as you both wait for the appointment to come. Please draw strength from the support here-- we all care for you, for dear Zappa. May this go much smoother than you expect, and recovery be easier than you anticipate! Prayers beaming out Zappa's way....


----------



## jaggirl47

Lisa, most likely it's from when his SIBO was untreated because his SIBO is in the part of the small intestine that also has lipase in it for digestion. When he wasn't digesting his food, the lipase obviously wasn't doing it's job either. He needs to get a new one drawn but since the vet has to send it up to Texas A&M, might as well wait because the preop testing is included in the surgery pricing.

Patti, thank you so much with your thoughts. When Zappa had his dental done he was under anesthesia, but this will be much deeper and longer. It took him about 2 days to shake of the much lighter anesthesia so I am dreading this one.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Kendra there had a been a sticky post about Kayos' THR recovery but I can't find it anymore. It was basically a diary of her recovery. 

The recovery is not bad, just follow the vet's orders about the exercise. We also did the 5 minutes 5 times a day, increasing it in 5 minute increments week to week. You don't want to do anything to slip the joint until the new hip "bones in". The way the surgeon at WSU explained it there are small titanium beads at the top 1/3 or so of the shaft of the implant that draw the femur bone and the bone grows into the implant. They will xray at 8 weeks or so to check the progression of that. Once they see that you can increase exercise after that followup. 

We kept Kayos in an exercise pen with lots of pillows in the kitchen so she could see what was going on around her. She was crated at night and during the day when we went to work. I took a week off to stay home with her right after the surgery. 

She was on Rimadyl and Tramadol for pain but we were able to decrease that about 7 days post op. I don't have issues with Rimadyl, I have had a lot of dogs on it but I do watch them carefully as at some point all my dogs have had problems with it. 

When you combine Rimadyl and Tramadol you may see stomach upset. That happened with Kayos and it was the Rimadyl. She reacted pretty severely on day 7 and we stopped the Rimadyl totally, we were already starting to taper it. She has occassional pain in her left hip and we did give her occassional Rimadyl for that too, thinking limited use may be okay for her, but she had another mild reaction and we stopped it totally. She just can't take it. Now we use Tramadol sometimes when she overdoes it and she is okay with that.

Instead of Rimadyl you can try Previcox, Kayos handles that well and so does Max. I think you will need something more that Tramadol for pain levels post op.

We will be thinking of you and Zappa.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Forgot...

Kayos had her THR on Sept 7, 2008. She had a followup in late October and was released to full activity on January 12, 2009. I started tracking with her again in mid November.

She would have been released sooner but we had terrible sno storms and had to delay our trip by about 2 1/2 weeks. She had originally been scheduled before Christmas. The first time she took off across the yard I almost had heart failure. That new hip is better that what she had and she has had no problems at all with it. She probably needs the left hip replaced too.


----------



## Heidigsd

Zappa is lucky to have such a great mom and you are going to do a great job taking care of him after the surgery









I don't have any experience with hip surgery so don't have any advice for his recovery. Heidi had two TECA's (Total Ear Canal Ablation sp?) that was scary to bring her home afterwards, so I know how you feel.

Kendra, can I ask you how come you chose Texas A&M for the surgery. I have only been there once and usually go to the South Texas Veterinary Specialists for most stuff...

Michaela


----------



## jaggirl47

The main reason is the cost factor. The price at Texas A&M is $3200 which includes the preop, surgery, postop hospitalization, and postop appt. My vet normally refers to South Texas also but their cost is $6000 for just the surgery, nothing else. That makes a huge difference. As far as the care, my vet has full faith in the care that he will receive at Texas A&M. He says the only true difference in the care he will receive is the fact that one is a teaching hospital, one is a private practice.


----------



## Heidigsd

That is a big difference in cost...wow. I was just wondering if cost was the reason or if your vet had any other reason he prefered Texas A&M. I am sure they will take great care of him.

Michaela


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Kayos had her surgery done at the WSU vet teaching hospital. Total cost was about $4900. She got wonderful care and excellent follow-up. I chose to make the 3 hour one way drive for her follow-up at WSU. 

I am sure Texas A and M will be fabulous. Zappa will be treated like a king. 

Kendra when does your hubby come home?


----------



## jaggirl47

He comes home for mid-tour leave in January, then home for good in May (then we move!). He left in February, so it's been a long time. I will be doing this by myself though so Zappa will have time to heal.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Probably smart, Zappa will be well along the way to recovery by January and totally healed up by the time you move.

I'll be home before your hubby, we only go for 6 months. I am sure you are ready for him to be home.


----------



## jaggirl47

Oh, I am sooo ready. He has been gone since February and doesn't finish his tour until May.
One good thing about the move though....we have 2 vehicles, a Honda Pilot and a Honda Ridgeline. The kids, the cats (in a large crate), and I will be in the Pilot (it has the DVD player in it). My husband and Zappa will be in the Ridgeline. Zappa will have the entire back to lay and sit in (it's pretty large).


----------



## Heidigsd

> Quote:I will be doing this by myself though so Zappa will have time to heal.


If you need some help let me know









Michaela


----------



## jaggirl47

UPDATE

Due to some issues at home, Zappa just went in today to get his xrays. The vet just called and said it is severe bilateral hip displaysia. I am on my way to the vet to pic him up and get pics of his xrays. I will post them when I get back.


----------



## LisaT

I'm sorry







That word *severe* is often hard to hear....


----------

